# Holding steady



## Jakepse (Dec 25, 2013)

Does anybody know any secrets to holding steady? Im really shaky and need some help.


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Don't over bow yourself
I prefer lower let off with short valley myself 
Correct dl and form posture
I'm sure there's a lot more guys that provide a lot more info than I can though


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

The three most important things for holding steady are:
1 - Bow fit
2 - Form 
3 - Execution

Bow fit encompasses a lot of things, but the general goal is to get your bow to fit well enough that you can relax and not need much muscle or mental effort to hold your bow on target. 

Form - the more you can use bone-on-bone support, the less muscle you need. Muscle fatigues, tense muscles are not steady muscles. Bone doesn't fatigue & bone doesn't shake or tremble.

Execution - Get from full draw through follow through with the least change. There is a mental component to execution that may be more important than everything else. Not so much for beginner to intermediat archers, but more so for advanced archers. It's the mental component that determines who wins the shootoff between the top professional archers. These guys can shoot perfect X's all day long, but it's the archer with the stongest mental game that wins. However, at local shoots, bow fit, form & execution usually make the difference.

There is a whole lot more to it than this, but these are the general catagories of the things that will lead to holding steady.

JMHO,
Allen


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

How long have you been shooting a bow? If you are new it will take time to develop the muscle used in drawing, holding and executing a good shot. There is also a learning curve in how to draw the bow and aim efficiently and relaxing your mind. If you are new don't set your expectations too high, it will only put pressure on yourself that will cause stress and induce shaking. 

If you have been shooting for some time, Allen's post above is spot on(as he always is) and you may need someone who really knows what they are doing to help you with these points. If you don't have anyone local to help you, have someone take pictures of you at full draw(head to toe) and post on here asking for help. You can also use the pictures to compare your form to the pictures Nuts&Bolts has posted about good shooting form.


----------

